# K3 & Audible



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I decided to see if I could add my Audible books to my Kindle. I logged onto my Audible account & it was fairly easy to update my Audible account to use the same email as my Amazon Kindle account. I went into My Library and selected an audio book and clicked "Send wirelessly to Kindle." Nothing happened (or so I thought).

I was clicking around later and realized that ALL my Audible book titles were sent to Archived Items with the one that I clicked "send wirelessly to Kindle" greyed out. What I didn't realize is that it was currently downloading the audio file. However, there was no indication that anything was going on, but later, I had the new Audible file on my K3 home page.

Now I'm a bit annoyed that 
1) clicking "Send wirelessly to Kindle" meant send this file to K3 and the rest to Archived Items
2) no indication anything was being downloaded

Does anyone know of a way to get my Audible books out of Archived Items (or even just separate the account, just short of contacting Amazon Customer Service)? Now if change my Audible email account, it automatically changed it in my Amazon Kindle account. I know Audible is an Amazon company, but I wasn't expecting these to pop-up in my Archived Items when trying to get one file.


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a similar question: I recently received a K3 for my birthday and saw that all my Audible books are now listed in "Archived Items". While this may be convenient for some people, I personally would like them to be separate from my Kindle books. Is there a way to remove Audible items from the "Archived Items" list? Or should I contact Amazon CS to find out if I can "de-link" my Audible account? Thanks for any help.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That might be a setting you need to change from your Audible account? That's only a guess, and completely uninformed, but something I'll be looking into as it affects me as well.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

According to the Kindle User's Guide (K3), it will only send Audible files via Wi-Fi (too large for 3G - it would be too expensive).

Or, just hook up the Kindle via USB, and copy the files from your pc to the "audible" folder on the Kindle.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I just transferred via cable to my Kindle.  Works great and much faster.  However, don't forget the K3 only works with Audible Type 4 files.


----------



## CandyStripe (Jan 17, 2011)

almeisan said:


> I have a similar question: I recently received a K3 for my birthday and saw that all my Audible books are now listed in "Archived Items". While this may be convenient for some people, I personally would like them to be separate from my Kindle books. Is there a way to remove Audible items from the "Archived Items" list? Or should I contact Amazon CS to find out if I can "de-link" my Audible account? Thanks for any help.


I am a real newbie to the Kindle, and I was [am] annoyed that the only way I could figure the audio out was by trial and error.

Here is what I have discovered so far:

If I put MP3 files in the folder called "Audible" by either dragging to the folder or a cut and paste of the file, the file is flagged with the note "AUDIO" before the title in the display of books when I go HOME. . By invoking the file, the MP3 file plays. And keeps running when the Kindle is cut off. By holding the off slide switch down and putting the Kindle all the way off, the sound will go off. If I want to start at the same place, I just have to search for it,.. Not a good system for interrupting the MP3 file. If I could an Audio Book from Overdrive, in which each section is about one hour, I could listen to the book on a long auto trip with no real problem. Of course, with the DRM restrictions by Microsoft in conjuction with Amazon I cannot load anything on the Kindle, even with the 2 weeks restriction by Overdrive. I have no problem loading these eBooks on my MP3 players I have loaded MP3 classical concerts lasting an hour downloaded from a Podcast from NPR and my wife can listen to the entire concert at her will.

The file folder called "MUSIC" works somewhat differently. The file names do not appear in the same place as the regular book titles. I have to hit Menu>Experiment> tab down to PLAY MP3 and put the cursor under "play music" to get the Kindle to play the MP3 files placed there via a cut and paste. . . . and then follow the instructions there to pause and start a file. I download files from aJUICE for my morning devotionals on my short trips throughout the day - These files from PRAY-AS-YOU-GO are less than 15 minutes, and the Kindle will remember when the file has been interrupted and takes me back to the same place. My understanding that this method will allow one to listen to background music while reading books on the Kindle.

Again, not ideal, but it works. The Kindle would be a real Dynamite machine if the files in the Audio and Music file folders worked like my Sansa MP3 Player.


----------



## ShawnT (Jan 1, 2011)

amafan said:


> I just transferred via cable to my Kindle. Works great and much faster. However, don't forget the K3 only works with Audible Type 4 files.


It also works with the newer higher quality Audible Enhanced Audio files.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Audible.com has user guides to help with everything from purchasing to downloading on different devices, and there are even video tutorials.

http://audible.custhelp.com/app/answers/details/a_id/3480

If you are unsure some a file is downloading, in the menu you can the "view downloading items" will be available to click if you are actively downloading something. If you are now, it will be grayed out.


----------

